

Android emulator updated with GPU acceleration and more hardware support - fidotron
http://android-developers.blogspot.ca/2012/04/faster-emulator-with-better-hardware.html

======
jrockway
Using the x86 emulator makes a huge difference. On my machine, the ARM
emulator takes over a minute to boot, and then my app's tests take another
minute to run. With the x86 emulator, the boot happens in a few seconds and my
tests run in 10 seconds. Hardware-assisted emulation is a wonderful thing :)

